
The Contentious Physics of Wiffle Ball - Hooke
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/09/wiffle-ball-physics/539982/?single_page=true
======
SmellTheGlove
There's nothing like finding out which of your friends and coworkers are
competitive assholes like going out with a wiffle ball. And thanks to this
article, now I know that scuffing it really does do something. BRB, gotta
rough up some wiffle balls and throw BP to my kid.

------
saghm
The picture at the top of the article shows the catcher using a glove to catch
a wiffle ball. Is it actually common to use gloves in wiffle ball? I played it
all the time as a kid, and we never used gloves.

